# Is it normal for a baby tortoise to eat a lot?



## Cynthia Mackey (Sep 22, 2016)

My baby tortoise seems to have a big appetite. I just hope it's normal. That's all.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 22, 2016)

Cynthia Mackey said:


> My baby tortoise seems to have a big appetite. I just hope it's normal. That's all.


This can be very serious depending on what he is eating a lot of!


----------



## Cynthia Mackey (Sep 22, 2016)

Collard, mustard greens, turnip greens, and mustard greens.


----------



## Jodie (Sep 22, 2016)

Babies eat a lot. The diet needs to be a variety of lots of stuff. Check out the care guide in the Sulcata section for a list of food options.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 23, 2016)

Cynthia Mackey said:


> Collard, mustard greens, turnip greens, and mustard greens.


Sounds repetitive and definitely not enough variety. As has been said, please read the diet sheets and care guides! Their range of foods is very wide and must include protein and calcium along with the weeds, vegetables and fruit. I have learned a great deal on this site (I am a fairly new tortoise owner) and appreciate now being able to give my tortoises what they need!
And hello and welcome to the site!


----------



## Tom (Sep 23, 2016)

Cynthia Mackey said:


> Collard, mustard greens, turnip greens, and mustard greens.



Appetite is a good sign, but the foods you are feeding aren't so great. Those foods are okay as a small percentage of a varied diet, but the main diet should be fresh grass, weeds , leaves and some succulents. Adding in some Mazuri, ZooMed Grassland food, clover or alfalfa would be good too.

Its all right here:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------

